# Mardi Gras 2021



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)

All  Mardi Gras parades have been canceled in New Orleans due to Covid tomorrow, (Fat Tuesday).
https://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/when-is-mardi-gras/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2021)

I understand why........ but as we miss more and more of these events ..... that perhaps were tourism destinations .... 
the more many have not really missed them... i wonder how many festivals or events that were every year plans for some people will be gone..... or not the draw they once were.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

I have some necklaces and dubloons. A guy that worked in the lab was a New Orleans native. He'd go down every year and get a buch to give away to the staff. At least I didn't have to do what most women have to to get them.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> At least I didn't have to do what most women have to to get them.
> 
> View attachment 150163


Huh? Whatcha mean Debo?


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

I think you know.


----------



## 911 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tomorrow is Ash Wednesday and today is *Fat Tuesday. *


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2021)

EVERY Tuesday is Fat Tuesday for me.  There's also Fat Monday, Fat Wednesday, Fat Thursday.......   And I manage to make an Ash of myself on more days than Wednesdays.


----------

